# Gui Labels übersetzen



## Laren (18. Sep 2012)

Hi,

Wir müssen aktuell für die Uni ein Programm schreiben (Eventmanager). Die besteht aus 5 verschiedenen Wizards, ist also schon recht groß.

Dummerweise haben wir erst nachdem die Gui fertig war erfahren, dass es noch im Optionsmenue eine Sprachauswahl geben soll.

Jetzt ist meine Frage, ist es irgentwie möglich mit Eclipse auf einen Satz alle Labels die im Programm verwendet werden auszugeben?
Oder hat viel. jemand einen Ansatz, wie man das "schnell" lösen kann?

Viele Grüße


----------



## turtle (18. Sep 2012)

Im WindowBuilder von Eclipse gibt es die Funktion "Externalize strings...".

Damit kannst Du einfach Strings, die Du bisher hart kodiert hattest in eine Properties-Datei auslagern. Du kannst auch anderere Locale einfügen und so andere Sprachen unterstützen.


----------



## Gast2 (18. Sep 2012)

Hiermit kannst du mit Eclipse deine ResourceBundles verwalten...
Eclipse ResourceBundle Editor | Free Development software downloads at SourceForge.net


----------

